# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Histogens HSC Shows Continued Hair Growth At One Year - Listen to Exclusive TBT Inte

## tbtadmin

Exclusive interview with Histogen Inc. CEO and Founder Dr. Gail Naughton: HSC Trial Shows Continued Significant Hair Growth at One Year Follow-upHistogen to present one year clinical trial data at Society for Investigative Dermatology Annual MeetingSAN DIEGO, April 13, 2010  Histogen, Inc., a regenerative medicine company developing solutions based on the products of newborn [...]

More...

----------


## Cappy

This is phenomenal!! Outstanding news!! Holy s**t I cant remember the last time I was this excited!!

----------


## KeepTheHair

This is truly inspiring news... I probably won't be bald later in life!

Great news...


Sucks though, it will only be available in probably about 5 years time...  :Frown:

----------


## Westonci

> This is truly inspiring news... I probably won't be bald later in life!
> 
> Great news...
> 
> 
> Sucks though, it will only be available in probably about 5 years time...


 I fall goes well we can expect a pan-Asian approval in 2013, and American approval in 2014.

----------


## Westonci

"Histogen is currently seeking a Series B investment round, which will be utilized to finance these next stages of HSC development and trials."

I think we should set up a fund, every one should donant $1-$10. If we can support this company without them worriying about trying to find funding. This way they can focus on the developing the products as soon as possible.

----------


## J_B_Davis

Where do I sign? I'm in!

----------


## KeepTheHair

Hell id sign up for this any day :P

although I am thousands of miles away  :Frown: 


I wonder what this will cost once it is available? I hope its extremely cheap(prob will be compared to what it does lol but you know what i mean ...hopefully less than $1000)

----------


## crashul

Gentlemen, our troubles will soon be over.

----------


## Liveandlearn

This just made my night a whole lot better. 

I hope the procedure will be affordable.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'll contact the company to see if I can get some information about its B series share issue. Do bear in mind however that investment in a company like Histogen does present a higher than normal risk: 

1) There is pending litigation regarding patent violations. 

2) If one of the other companies researching hair loss find a cheaper or more effective treatment, Histogen's product will become worthless. 

I would recommend purchasing Histogen shares only to those able to afford to lose their entire investment. 

Also, bear in mind the share issue will be made *after* this announcement and the share price will already reflect that.

----------


## TanCas

I have a few questions about Histogen:

1. How many injections were administered (2009 trial, on 25 subjects)?

2. Could the drug be used successfully in areas that have received hair transplantation?

3. Would the directions of new hairs need to be controlled? If so, how would this be accomplished?

4. Would newly-developed hairs risk "interfering" with existing follicles (i.e., crowding the space and altering the natural directions of prior hairs)?

5. If one injection covers even a reasonable amount of area (i.e., greater than of a few tightly-packed follicular units), how would one prevent hair from growing where it's not wanted (e.g., on the forehead, if the drug is used near the anterior scalp)?

6. Would the drug produce hair anywhere it were administered, even if the area never grew hair, previously (e.g., palms)?

Thank you.

----------

